# Four Roses Small Batch



## Flashy (Mar 15, 2006)

I was in the Kappy's liquor store closest to my apartment (that's unusual, its tiny and has a very basic selection; I typically frequent a larger store a few miles away) and noticed that they were stocking Four Roses bourbon. They had the basic for under $20, the small batch for $28 and the Single Barrel for $37. I vaguely remembered reading good things about Four Roses here, and picked up a bottle of the Small Batch. I'll try a tot on the rocks after dinner this evening.

I drink almost anything--except tequila--depending on the setting and my mood, but I'm a whiskey drinker at heart, and bourbon is my preferred incarnation. I'm always looking out for new things to try. 

Anyone know of a whiskey called Mitcheners? This place and Mitcheners Rye, my usual spot also had a Mitcheners bourbon and possibly another style. I haven't encountered it prior to about a month ago, and haven't tried it yet.

I posted this in the wrong forum. Could a moderator kindly move it to Food, Drink and Travel?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Per your request, your thread has been moved. Did you enjoy the Four Roses?


----------



## Flashy (Mar 15, 2006)

It was excellent, as was the second testing last night. Not quite as good as my favorite, Basil Hayden, but its a first rate bourbon.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

*Michter's American Whiskey*

Michter's American Whiskey and their Rye are wonderful brands. The American is so smooth and full, with a little room temperature soda water it is my absolutely favorite drink. It is about $35 and a bargain for the top value booze that it is. I also love another not-so-well-known product--- Forty Creek Canadian, the best Canadian booze out there. I little more austere and lean than the Michter's but with a tasty, spicy heart, this stuff is fabulous.

I also like Rittenhouse Rye, but Michter's is my number one favorite.


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

Try Henry McKenna 10 y/o or 12 y/o reserve if you can find it.

"Nose: There is a peppery pinch to the spicy nose, which fits perfectly with the dark brooding nature of the beast. The slightly singed toast acts as a perfect counter to the mint and orange rind. Really complex and tempting. Taste: Wow! Loads of everything. As you might expect from the nose. A deep, satin-smooth oak and burnt sugar backdrop allows the malt and rye to have a big say. Lots of vanilla, too. Finish: Here, as it dries, the corn comes into dominance. Some vanilla toffee, too. Comments: Magnificent stuff from Heaven Hill that really is worth hunting for." 
Jim Murray
_Classic Bourbon, Tennessee & Rye Whiskey_​


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

I prefer the Four Roses Single Barrel to the Small Batch. The Single Barrel has a more pronounced spiciness and floral quality. The small batch and yellow label are also excellent for their exceptional balance from blending.


----------



## Flashy (Mar 15, 2006)

Dr. François said:


> I prefer the Four Roses Single Barrel to the Small Batch. The Single Barrel has a more pronounced spiciness and floral quality. The small batch and yellow label are also excellent for their exceptional balance from blending.


The Single Barrel is definitely on my list. I ended up picking up Russell's Reserve Rye and Bourbon this last trip to the liquor store. This is my first experience with Rye and I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Four Roses must have come a long way since I mixed it with Coke Saturday afternoons at half-time 20+ years ago!!


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Why not tequila?


----------



## Flashy (Mar 15, 2006)

Scoundrel said:


> Why not tequila?


I'm not a fan of tequila, I've never had a good experience drinking it. In fact, its jut aobut the only thing I don't like. I consider my self a whisk(e)y drinker, but depending on the situation and my mood, I'll drink beers, wines (red or white, still or sparkling), gin or vodka (with tonic or vermouth), brandy, rum (Cuba Libres or Dark & Stormies), campari (Negronis or Americanos). Even the exceedingly rare jaeger shot. But tequila does not appeal to me.


----------



## Drogue (Mar 24, 2009)

Speaking of bourbon, does anyone know where and what to get in the way of good bourbon in the UK? All I seem to find are Woodford Reserve, Makers Mark and Jack Single Barrel, which are both nice - indeed I'm shocked by how much I like the Jack as I'm not the biggest fan of the normal version - but nothing hugely special. Would be great to get a drop of the same quality as some of the nice Scotchs I have (mostly 12-20 year old vintages, single barrels or distillers editions finished in other casks). Looking to keep it under £50 a bottle though.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

My favorite fancy bourbon is Booker's. Maker's Mark is pretty darn good considering that it's really not all that expensive. Woodford Reserve is very nice. I had Buffalo Trace at a tasting and liked it a lot. I would buy a bottle but I have more bourbon sitting around than I will drink the next five years. 

If anyone is ever in Kentucky I recommend touring one of the bourbon distilleries. Of all the distilleries I have visited, the Woodford Reserve has the best tour, and it it not too far off the beaten path if you are Lexington for horse racing at Keeneland.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Four Roses Single Barrel is pretty good stuff - not complex, not terrific, but fairly priced and well crafted. You can often find a bottle of Blanton's for the same money and I think you will fnd it a richer experience. Eagle Rare is also excellent bourbon for the money - a bit more frank than the Banton's and Four Roses, but by no means harsh.
Blanton's and Eagle Rare both come from Buffalo Trace, by the way.


----------



## Flashy (Mar 15, 2006)

Marker's Mark is my old stand-by. Its good enough to drink neat, but not so fine you can't mix it with some ginger ale or whip up an Old Fashioned. I've also have Eagle Rare, and was impressed. Last winter, I received a bottle of Pappy Van Winkle for Christmas. That was impressive. My current favorite is Basil Hayden. Bookers and Blantons are still on my to-try list.


----------



## notanut (Nov 2, 2009)

My go-to bourbon in the mid-range price point is Elijah Craig. Speaking as someone who drinks whisky neat, it's almost too harsh to drink without a few drops of water. That said, once you're used to it, it's wonderful if not the most complex bourbon in its price range.

I haven't explored the high-range stuff yet, so I can't make any recommendations there. I just can't bring myself to spend that much on booze that isn't scotch.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's one of the few topics to which I can contribute on AAAC: bourbon.

Save Makers Mark for mixing drinks. For the same money you can get Russell's Reserve, which is much better. Or, better yet, move up to Woodford's, and then further up to Blanton's, which is one of the finest. It's like comparing a Chevrolet (Makers Mark) to a Mercedes (Blanton's), only without the staggering price difference. Blanton's should cost $40-$50, but no more. Above that price point, aim for the Pappy Van Winkel brand, starting with the "Lot B" and working up to the 15 and 20 or 23-yr old. Look for the label with the older gentleman smoking a cigar. There are arguably better bourbons out there, but only obscure, small bottlings. The Van Winkel is the best you're likely to find in a good liquor store. It tops out at $100 and is worth it. Also, if you ever come across a Van Winkel rye, snap it up. You'll never look at rye again.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm 52 years old and have been drinking bourbon, and other whiskeys, all my adult life. While certainly some bourbons are better than others -- Bookers beats Makers which beats Jim Beam which beats Old Crow, in many (perhaps most) cases, it is a matter of personal preference. I have tried almost all the bourbons recommended on this thread, and all are very good. There is no reason to decide on a single favorite. Preferences can and should change by mood and circumstance, and certainly general favorites change over time. 

And while it is fun to compare and contrast whiskeys, it really is important to keep such comparisons within family. While one can certainly claim to prefer Canadian to American, or Irish to Scotch (yes, some do!), it is not sensible to compare any one bourbon to any one Canadian; it would be like comparing best pizza to best chicken wings. Just too different. Even comparing bourbons to Tennessee (i.e., charcoal-filtered) whiskeys is inadvisable, since the methodology differs in an important respect, though not by as much; maybe like comparing NY pizza to Chicago.

Tonight I'll drink Buillett, which will be my favorite at that moment.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I would agree. It's all good...assuming one likes Bourbon. I tend to have "low" and "high end" bottles in my cabinet at any one time and am as likely to favor the low. The better bourbons are more interesting, though, from the point of view of complexity and sophistication. Like good scotches versus ok scotches, or good wine compared to decent table wine. Often the table wine is really just the thing. Those who dismiss bourbons, however, because they aren't as refined as scotches should sample the better bourbons (Blanton's on up) when given the opportunity. I think they will find they've underestimated the drink.


----------

